

Sneeze the Dragon - davidbarker
http://codepen.io/Yakudoo/full/yNjRRL/

======
tajen
On the iPad, I just see 00 instead of the game. Would you mind publishing a
screenshot of the game?

~~~
davidbarker
I didn't make the pen, but I recorded my screen for you…
[http://i.imgur.com/M0D324N.gifv](http://i.imgur.com/M0D324N.gifv)

